# 

## Stanowska

Cześć.
Moi rodzice zrobili remont kuchni w bloku i sprawa jest tego typu, że stolarz zrobił szafki kuchenne na wysokości 55cm. od blatu oraz tym samym od kuchenki gazowej. 
Mają już zakupiony okap szufladowy (taki jakby z siatki drucianej), ale z tego co czytam, to minimalna odległość takiego okapu od gazu, to 70cm. Wiadomo, że wiąże się to z tym, iż może dojść do zapłonu tłuszczu osadzonego na tych drucikach.
Pytanie jest takie, czy jest to REALNE zagrożenie? Czy podniesienie o 20cm. tego okapu ZNACZĄCO minimalizuje możliwość wystąpienia zapalenia tłuszczu osadzonego w okapie i rurze?
Wiadomo, że im wyżej, tym bezpieczniej, ale w przypadku moich rodziców wiąże się to ze sporymi kosztami przebudowy mebli i zastanawiam się, czy umieszczenie okapu na 70cm. zagwarantuje bezpieczeństwo? 
Bo tak na mój rozum, to żeby tamte zgromadzone tłuszcze się zapaliły, to musi strzelić nieźle OGNIEM z patelni!? A jak już strzeli, to nie wiem, czy te 20 cm. coś pomoże? Bo raczej od samej iskry to okap się nie zajmie?

I druga kwestia - jak zapobiec, żeby mając okap 55cm nad kuchenką, zminimalizować taką opcję? Są może jakieś specjalne wkłady do okapów, które przepuszczają powietrze, ale nie reagują z ogniem?

Pozdrawiam, Stanowska.

----------


## Mareks77

A kto ci każe montować okap na takiej samej wysokości jak szafki.
Jeśli to okap kominowy to możesz go zamontować wyżej, ale jeśli jest to okap pod szafkowy to ryzyko zapalenia tłuszczu jest raczej znikome gdyż musiał by być tak nasączony tłuszczem żeby z niego kapało.
W instrukcji innej firmy czytam że odległość dla kuchenek gazowych wynosi min. 50 - 70cm natomiast dla płyt jest to odległość 40 - 60cm
Okapy mają przed filtrem osłonę z siatki stalowej lub aluminiowej tak aby zanieczyszczenia osadzały się na filtrze a siatka spełnia rolę przeciw zapalną oddzielającą tłuszcz od źródła ognia.
Jeśli zamontujesz okap na wysokości 50 cm to poza nieergonomicznymi trudnościami w użytkowaniu ( istnieje możliwość uderzenia się głową) należy go po prostu częściej czyścić oraz unikać raczej potraw w których wymagane jest flambirowanie czyli zapalanie alkoholu na patelni w której ogień i płomienie zbliżają się jeszcze bardziej do okapu powodując rozgrzanie zgromadzonego na filtrze tłuszczu który może kapać.

Poza tym niskie zamontowanie szafek będzie powodowało po jakimś czasie osadzanie się tłuszczu na samych szafkach które sąsiadują z okapem.

----------


## Stanowska

Dzięki za ten post.
Uspokoiłeś moich rodziców  :hug:

----------

